# Suggestions on introducing a cat into the family...desperately needed.



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yesterday we went to do a walk through on our new house. It was fortunate that our BFFS came up from LA and were able to join us. While walking through the garden we came upon a cat lounging in the sun. She welcomed loving strokes. She followed us around. The seller, Deborah, told us that the cat, Princess, is nineteen years old. Deborah is moving back to her birth home in Washington. She is building a new home, but until it is ready, she will be living with her son. Her son is allergic, so Deborah can't take the cat who has been with her through three husbands. I said, "well, this is her home. She should just stay her." That was a big relief for Deborah. Now, I don't have a lot of experience with cats, but Princess is a real sweet, calm, gentle person. She isn't a hunter. She is so sweet.

But, my dogs do not know cats. They only see the crazy wild things who dash across our fence. The dogs bark like crazy.

So, sweet cat. Sweet dogs. We should be able to introduce them and they should understand that they are family. But, I am really nervous that it might not be that easy...since my dogs don't know cats. The cat is friendly with the Havanese that she lives with.

So, if you have any suggestions of how I can introduce my dogs to the cat who lives there, I will be grateful.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Some how I was able to convince my Belgian Tervuen that my cat was not to be chased, any other cat dumb enough to come in the yard was really a squirrel in disguise. I'd just hold him by the collar, tell him no, pet my cat. Told him that was HIS cat, not to hurt him. It worked


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> Some how I was able to convince my Belgian Tervuen that my cat was not to be chased, any other cat dumb enough to come in the yard was really a squirrel in disguise. I'd just hold him by the collar, tell him no, pet my cat. Told him that was HIS cat, not to hurt him. It worked


I truly believe that all pets recognize family. My dogs totally understand that the birds are family. It is just that we are going to go into the cat's domiane. But she is such a sweet, gentle creature, and she is friendly to her dog sister. Alan tells me not to worry, but that is kind of like telling me not to think. I worry, and I want to plan ahead. My husband just goes with the flow. It has served him well, maybe i should just trust that????


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When our kitties showed up, I expected Gretchen to mangle them like she does a straying ****, but she didn't, in fact they slept with her!
Harry is our only kitty left now and he was here before our fluffs, but each one of the fluffs including our fosters were fine with him. Only Charlie our temp foster/ transport didn't like cats and tried to bite..I think if intros are done slowly and calmly,I think they will adjust...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've only introduced a puppy to 2 adult cats and Jodi (adult dog) to a kitten. It all worked out. Jodi could not run down stairs so the cats had a safe place to run away from him, besides jumping up on furniture.

I would make sure there is some way to block the dogs from chasing the cat, eg. a gate on a long hallway or some other way to make sure the cat has her own space that the dogs cant get to, and she is not blocked from her litter box.

the gate would allow them to sniff and watch each other without chasing. Jodi doesn't jump over things so even a couple of low boxes or luggage would work to divide them. Other than keeping each other's food out of reach, it's all good, they are best buddies.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*My cats have always been accepting of whatever I bought home (except for a 4th cat...that didn't work out at all)...but dogs have never been a problem. They were used to me dogsitting for friends, so when I bought Mia in, I think they didn't realize she was permanent....but there was never a problem. Mia was a little shy at first, but they worked it out amongst themselves. *

*Maltese seem to get along with other animals very well...they want to be friends...so it will work out. Just be vigilant for awhile be ready to intervene if needed, but I don't think you will have a problem.:chili:*


----------

